# North Dakota NAVHDA?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Any of you fellows on Nodak NAVHDA members? Chapters where? The reason I ask is that I met a fellow while pheasant hunting this winter who was a member of a chapter in Fargo. (?) Wondered when and where they meet and what they do, etc. Just bought a GWP pup this fall and I was interested.


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

There is an active *Red River Valley chapter of NAVHDA *in the F-M Area. We provide *free weekly training *for members. We are a non-profit club with an annual membership fee of $15. For more information contact:

Red River Valley NAHVDA
517 Birch Lane
Moorhead, MN 56560-3224
www.NAVHDA.org

The North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association defines versatility as "the dog that is bred and trained to dependably hunt and point game, to retrieve on both land and water, and to track wounded game on both land and water."


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Here is a link to one of the Bismarck area chapters. I am an active member. Good club, good guys/gals, good dogs! What more can you ask for!

There are lots of things to learn and do with NAVHDA, but in a sentence.... I'd say it helps get the most out of our dogs by getting the most out of ourselves as trainers.

http://www.navhdacnd.com/


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

3 of us bought pups from the same litter, and would be interested in the Fargo group. How young is too young? Got any guys with GWPs? My pup is eating my wife, I have to go..... No, he is just in the bathtub....now he's in the kithcen........I can hear water splashing....  ..later.

They're not ugly, just take getting used to.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I have an English Springer Spaniel. What kind of clubs around Bismarck are available for these dogs?

Thanks


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> 3 of us bought pups from the same litter, and would be interested in the Fargo group. How young is too young? Got any guys with GWPs? My pup is eating my wife, I have to go..... No, he is just in the bathtub....now he's in the kithcen........I can hear water splashing....  ..later.
> 
> They're not ugly, just take getting used to.


LOL  

Dick, you're gonna have a blast with the little fella! A pup is never too young to be socialized with other dogs in a safe controlled setting! Just make sure your pup is immunized before taking him around "strange" dogs. I think after the three month vaccination you are good to go.

here is a link to a very knowledgeable guy who is active in the RR chapter! I'm sure he could steer you in the right direction.

www.dakotarosekennel.com

Duketter- The only thing I know about spaniels is that Tom Ness is very active with them! Run a search on his name, I can't think of his kennel's name! He is located near Menoken, Tom is pretty big time, he's raised and trained some darn successful dogs!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

griffman, I am going to join this spring. When is the next event/banquet/training/meeting?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> griffman, I am going to join this spring. When is the next event/banquet/training/meeting?


Remmi- *next event*- Well, probably the rummage sale  We'll sell some stuff we don't want or need anymore with all the proceeds going to the club. The big event, the Fall Test will be in Sept.. with more stuff in between like the Youth Hunt, probably a sporting clays round or two!

*banquet*- We have several impromptu food gatherings throughout the year, but the big scheduled event is the picnic in August!

*training*- winter training starts Feb. 13, however, we've had no luck trying to find an appropriate facility to train in. Summer training starts May 10th.
There will be unscheduled dog work going on in the meantime though

*meeting*- Next scheduled meeting Feb. 15th.

If you want to check out the next meeting let me know, I'll give you the details.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Griff, that's a neat home page. Where do you fellows train?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

There are a couple areas east of Bismarck where we train. It is posted land, but the club pays the landowner to access. Actually, it's more like a "gift", the club gives the owner a check at Christmas.

We use that land from April 1 through August 15, since it is not legal to run dogs on public land during that period. After August 15th, then we utilize some state land also.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am definately in for the next meeting! Looks like the weather will finally be decent tomorrow so Remmi and I will be taking a nice long walk after work!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Remmi- Check your PM's!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

got em griff!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't be shy about posting up your events in the Wildlife Clubs Forum. A lot of us check upcoming events there.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Don't be shy about posting up your events in the Wildlife Clubs Forum. A lot of us check upcoming events there.


I'm not trying to be shy! It's just that the meeting is at a members home, and I don't know if he'd appreciate his address being posted!

The meeting really isn't an event, but since you mentioned it, I'll bring it up...

Next NAVHDA Event.... The annual Rummage Sale!!

*When*: April 30th and May 1st

*Where*: 312 Ausburg Drive, Bismarck ND

Anyone wishing to donate items can send me a PM!

Thanks!


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> 3 of us bought pups from the same litter, and would be interested in the Fargo group. How young is too young? Got any guys with GWPs? My pup is eating my wife, I have to go..... No, he is just in the bathtub....now he's in the kithcen........I can hear water splashing....  ..later.
> 
> They're not ugly, just take getting used to.


Dick, :toofunny:

You would have a hard time starting a pup too early. One of the most important parts is the early bonding; at least it is the one of the most fun. I like to start my pups with a rolled up sock. Play fetch down a hallway so they have to bring it back to you. This will help bring the natural retrieving out of your pointer. Be sure not to play tug-of-war, this will be a hard habit to break when you start chasing birds. As soon, as your dog knows its name start on the basics, sit, stay, and come.

Glad to see you and your friends are interested in the Red River Valley Chapter ( RRV NAHVDA). Bismarck has an excellent club also. I tested my setter there a couple of years ago (on a 110 degree day), they were very nice. One member even let me stay at their house for the weekend.
:2cents: 
RRV NAVHDA currently plans to start the *free training April 5th near West Fargo*. From then on it will be weekly on Tuesday nights. I love to work my dogs; I will probably show up in the rain.

For those interested in our activities, our next board meeting will be held at Gander Mountain at 6:30 February 1st

Or first event is our *spring fun shoot on April 16*. At the spring fun shoot, members get together and hunt a few birds at a local hunting preserve. It is a great chance to exercise your dog in the off season and meet a great group of people.

Our next hunting event is *RRV Chuckar Classic on August 6th*. This is a fun event were we test our dogs using chuckar partridge.

We have several other events, if people are interested in RRV NAVHDA please send a letter to:

RRV NAVHDA Secretary 
C/O L. Van Beek
517 Birch Lane
Moorhead, MN 56560

Sincerely,

The fellow Dick met while pheasant hunting this winter.
:beer:

PS, I will have to debate you and about 10 others on the looks of GWP this summer at training, I am not sure even a mother could love em' J/K


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Summer Training Report:
Aaron Johnson

We are 1/3 of the way into RRV NAVHDA summer training. If you have not been attending; your dog is missing out. About 8 to 20 handlers have been present each training night. What's amazing is that about 8 to 10 have been showing up during the nights we had thunderstorms, and still trained in the rain. This is a hard core group!
Generally, we have covered the topic that was on the schedule for that night. We have learned that it is important to schedule the puppy water work later in the year, Burrrr. Most classes have gone far beyond the schedule. The first few training sessions Wally, Jeff and Brad did a great job of covering almost all the topics we are going to cove for the summer. Since then the training has been more individualized with one on one training lead by Keith, Brad, Steve and Chad. This seems to work better since there are so many dogs and handlers at different levels. Steve and his boys have been doing an excellent job with the supplying and caring for summer training birds. If you want pigeons (3 for $10 or chuckar $8.50) please arrange it with Steve 701-347-4748 before the next class. By the way, congratulations to Steve for Rita's Prize II NA in SD. 
Based on what we have learned from the first few classes, we are going to make some improvements in the training schedule. First, we are adding two days on Saturday mornings to help members prepare for the NA and UT test. We have a lot of first time handlers that this will help. We will most likely have these trainings at Brewer Lake very early in the morning to avoid the heat, just like a test. If we have enough people we will break into smaller groups to get more dog work done. Second, We need to get the dogs ready for hunting season. We are adding a "reduce the training bird inventory" day and we are adding a "get the dog ready for huntin' season & lunch day" pot luck/BBQ if enough people are interested. The price will be about $50 for four birds. This will be nearby at Thompson's or Section 17 hunting preserve. Most class will be at the dike; however, on hot days we may move to the pond one mile south.

Date	Topic	Location
May 31	Search for Game, Raffle Drawing	Dike
June 7	Steady to Flush, Board Meeting	Dike
June 14	Steady to Gun	Dike
June 21	Mock Test: Search	Dike
June 28	Mock Test: Track, Raffle Drawing	Dike
July 5	Whoa & Come and Tacking, Board Meeting	Dike
July 12	Retrieving from Water	Pond
July 19	Sit & Stay, Force Fetch	Dike
July 26	Mock Test: steady in blind, Raffle Drawing	Dike
Aug 2	Mock Test: Search, Board Meeting	Dike
Aug 6	Chucker Classic	Brewer Lake
Aug 9	Mock Test: Tracking	Dike
Aug 13sat	Test Training	Brewer?
Aug 16	Mock Test: Water	TBD
Aug 20 sat	Test Training	Brewer?
Aug 23	Mock Test: Water	TBD
Aug 26-28	Fall Test, NA, UPT, UT At Brewer Lake	Brewer Lake
Aug 30	Reduce the bird inventory class, Raffle Drawing	Dike
Sept ? Sat	Get the dog ready for huntin' season & lunch day
We need to set this date for a non-opener day	Preserve?

We would like to give a special thanks to those who have been picking up and taking home extra trash from the training grounds. It is important that we all take pride in keeping our training area clean and safe.

See you next Week!


----------

